# Neqw



## LosAngelesGraff (Jul 7, 2007)

hey guys,
great web site here. i was thinking it could really use a exchange forum. something were people can trade, sell, or make contests for stuff like lights set ups, hydro set ups, books, dvds, maybe even trade like a laptop for a balisk or something. what do you think>??


----------



## mogie (Jul 7, 2007)

We have talked about this several times but it never seems to take form.


----------



## GraF (Jul 7, 2007)

I couldnt see this happening due to the exchanges of adresses and such things.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 7, 2007)

[email protected] rollit up .org 

thats what would happen not long after that the dea would close down the shop. thanks for the idea.


----------



## LosAngelesGraff (Jul 11, 2007)

i was kinda thinking that, cause this site i frequnt has so many cool things in their forum. maybe we can steal some ideas. 


whos in charge of forum design?


----------

